
Ask HN: Book about Human Evolution? - boblebricoleur
I&#x27;m looking for recommandations for books about human evolution.<p>I&#x27;d like to get one for my SO. She&#x27;s a lawyer and does not have a lot of scientific background. She&#x27;s getting interested in those subjects lately.<p>I&#x27;d like to find something that&#x27;s mostly accessible and a little entertaining without being counter-factual. The non-scientific adult equivalent of a kid science show. Maybe lots of pictures and so.<p>Most of all, I&#x27;d like something that&#x27;s based on scientific research, without too much personnal opinions.<p>Sensationnal and controversial books like Harari&#x27;s Sapiens are the opposite of what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>Any recommandations?<p>Edit : something in french, or translated in french would be great
======
robocat
Not evolution, but I would recommend King Solomon's Ring, written by the
Austrian scientist Konrad Lorenz in 1949. (Nominations: Best science book
ever). A wonderful bookv in the English translation, so I would guess the
French translation would be good too.

Also anything of Oliver Sacks' popular books: humorous, interesting, and
insightful.

For evolution, I personally still enjoy reading The Selfish Gene (and The
Extended Phenotype), but maybe you should read it first (because although it
is superbly written, many people would not find it stimulating).

------
boblebricoleur
To clarify, with "human evolution" I mean paleoanthropology and such. A study
of human species from a very long time ago to a not so long time a ago. A
study of both their biological and social relationship.

~~~
vo2maxer
It doesn’t go deep into the biological aspects but, Sapiens: A Brief History
of Humankind by Yuval Noah Harari, is an enjoyable read.

~~~
boblebricoleur
Harari won't do. Too contoversial and opiniated. Not factual enough.

------
masonic
Journey of Man, or Sapiens

